# nslookup not resolving



## zege75 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, My computer name is called mypc, when I use nslookup I do not get an IP, how can I get an IP based on the name. THis is only one computer, I am not using a name server, thanks


```
nslookup mypc

Server:		68.87.77.130
Address:	68.87.77.130#53

** server can't find mypc.local.infotorque.com: NXDOMAIN
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2011)

zege75 said:
			
		

> how can I get an IP based on the name.
> {snip}
> I am not using a name server


How do you think you're going to resolve anything if you don't have a name server configured?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System

resolv.conf(5)


----------

